# (STORY) PICS: So I just got assaulted trying to take an aspie pic of a couple for you guys



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2021)

PICS at bottom


So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.

I am sitting in the lobby and a couple comes in and immediately notice the guy is recessed af and the girl looks good to me, clearly looks mismatched so I whip out my phone to take pics to post here to ask you guys if you though they are looksmatched. I covertly take a pic or two and thinking nothing of it since I am already browsing my phone anyway I think no one is oging to notice. The sound isnt on either. Well after I take a few pics the guy walks away from his gf and sits directly to my right at a booth 90 degrees to my right. I notice his girl is confused as to why he went all the way over there to sit as they havent ordered their meal yet. Shes looking at him beckoning him to come to her to order, but he doesnt move. All this time I am waiting for the girl to turn more towards me so I can get a clear picture of her face in order to make a high quality post on here for reps.

Anyway the girl is still standing alone the guy gets up from his booth and leaves the place. The girl is visibly confused but at this point I am still sitting back with my camera app open waiting for the girl to come into frame. Suddenly the DOOR SLAMS open behind me, and my phone is yanked out of my hand. Its the dude he grabbed my phone and is standing over me and hes yelling *"I knew it, what the fuck bro? What are you doing, why are you taking pictures of my girl, whats wrong with you, are you a fucking creep? I bet you have never gotten a girl in your life you fucking creep!" *Hes rtying to get into my phone to check my photo gallery. He keeps yelling "*Dude what the fuck is wrong with you taking pictures of my girl, I'll bet you don't have a girl yourself do you, I bet you creep every girl out you meet"* I sarcastically reply "*yeah dude i've never touched a girl, I've never actually held a girls hand either."* He responds *"yeah I'll bet"*

At this point we are standing toe to toe in each others face, he's an inch or so taller than me (even with my lifts on) but hes a twink punk that I could snap in half if we actually got in a fight right now. I tell him* "bro i wasnt taking pics of ur girl give me my phone back right now." *I grab for my phone but he doesnt let me get it. I am starting to get annoyed cause hes yelling and everyone in the restaurant is looking at me. Hes calling me a creep and telling the workers I should be banned from ever coming back here. I am getting really fucking frustrated since this is one of the only gluten free pizza places near me and I really don't want to get banned.

*"Give me my fucking phone back right now" *I say looking him dead in the eyes. He pauses and hands it back.He goes up to the cashier and continues to say they should ban me etc. I just sit back down waiting for my order. The girl behind the counter asks me what I am waiting for and I respond,* "my order, which youu guys told me would be done 15 minutes ago!" *The girl responds* "wait outside please." *I just leave and wait outside. As I am leaving the girls and the dudes girl are all looking at me, but not completely in a "your weird" way almost neutral, I didnt get the sense of disgust, even when this was going on the dudes girl looks embarrassed that her BF was doing this.

I wait outside and finally the girl brings me my pizzas, I ask her if they have security cameras at the restaurant because that guy assaulted me by forcefully taking my phone away, and that even if I was taking pictures, that it's not illegal to do so, it was a public place of business. She looks worred and tells me she cant release footage to customers, so I say *"ok but when i call police and they come down here you will provide for them, correct? Because I was assaulted." *Again she repeats she cant release the footage to me, but hesitantly agrees with me that to police she can.

I leave and prob wont call police but still fuck

I woulda gotten more/better pics but obv was interrupted. And no its NOT illegal to take pictures of people in public areas, unless the private business specifically says "no photography in this establishment"

Guy was a recessed skinny lanklet, NGL I am jealous of his girl tho, why cant i get girls like that, instead I am a loser posting here


Since ppl will ask he was 6'2''


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 28, 2021)

Were they black


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 28, 2021)

Heightpilled and JBWpilled again


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 28, 2021)

Brutal even Chad is taking autistic pictures of Couples like Biggdink @volcelfatcel


----------



## gamma (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 28, 2021)

This early on an amnesia thread.... don't blow it.. Fuckk

 plz can i geet rep


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 28, 2021)

I am four sentences in and had to pause to say that I'm in on what is quite possibly the most autistic Amnesia thread of all time. This spot reserved for reacts.


----------



## gamma (Aug 28, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I bet you have never gotten a girl in your life you fucking creep!"


----------



## Yliaster (Aug 28, 2021)

@Biggdink type shit


----------



## Vermilioncore (Aug 28, 2021)

should have just kept your phone more discreet nigger


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 28, 2021)

btw, how's the feast goin


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 28, 2021)

Alright I just finished. Yeah, this is textbook assault and battery. You could press charges. He'd have no basis since there's no reasonable expectation of privacy in a public space, and as you said, the rules of recordings in a place of business are set by the owner of the establishment. I'm an attorney in real life, by the way. This isn't legal advice.

Miring the dedication to content generation for a forum of autistic retarded teenagers. Talk about dedication to posting.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 28, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Heightpilled and JBWpilled again


everyday man
whats the point anymore of going to the gym for these past 2 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 28, 2021)

And jfl he's facing you in the picture, he could obviously see you in his peripheral vision


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 28, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> NGL I am jealous of his girl tho, why cant i get girls like that, instead I am a loser posting here


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 28, 2021)

@Salludon


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 28, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Alright I just finished. Yeah, this is textbook assault and battery. You could press charges. He'd have no basis since there's no reasonable expectation of privacy in a public space, and as you said, the rules of recordings in a place of business is set by the owner of the establishment. I'm an attorney in real life, by the way. This isn't legal advice.
> 
> Miring the dedication to content generation for a forum of autistic retarded teenagers. Talk about dedication to posting.


He should sue and get money


----------



## RichardSpencel (Aug 28, 2021)

Should've just told him why you were taking photos of him

"Well,sir you see youre a chincel and I wanted to post your cuck face on PSL forums to lol at your subhumanity"

Wish I was good looking,you literally can't lose an argument just bring up the fact you're handsome.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 28, 2021)

They're looksmatched btw


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Alright I just finished. Yeah, this is textbook assault and battery. You could press charges. He'd have no basis since there's no reasonable expectation of privacy in a public space, and as you said, the rules of recordings in a place of business is set by the owner of the establishment. I'm an attorney in real life, by the way. This isn't legal advice.
> 
> Miring the dedication to content generation for a forum of autistic retarded teenagers. Talk about dedication to posting.


doubt its worth it tho, he was trying to access my phone too. like i said I just dont wanna be banned from that pizza place haha i had my covid mask on and im not worried about ever seeing this dude again



kjsbdfiusdf said:


> And jfl he's facing you in the picture, he could obviously see you in his peripheral vision


ok but I hold my phone in the same position when just browsing the internet and the sound was off how could he know me snapping a few pics, weird.


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 28, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Should've just told him why you were taking photos of him
> 
> "Well,sir you see youre a chincel and I wanted to post your cuck face on PSL forums to lol at your subhumanity"
> 
> Wish I was good looking,you literally can't lose an argument just bring up the fact you're handsome.





*Amnesia dragged away in handcuffs* 

"BUT OFFICER, HE WAS _*RECESSED*_ AND SHE _MOGS HIM BY 2 PSL POINTS ITJUSTDOESN'TMAKESENSE!"_


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Aug 28, 2021)

The girl isn’t that amazing, you could get better than that easily


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 28, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Heightpilled and JBWpilled again


More like latest IPhonepill and NTpill.


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 28, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> doubt its worth it tho, he was trying to access my phone too. like i said I just dont wanna be banned from that pizza place haha i had my covid mask on and im not worried about ever seeing this dude again
> 
> 
> ok but I hold my phone in the same position when just browsing the internet and the sound was off how could he know me snapping a few pics, weird.



It's not worth it. The only thing you'd do is make your life more difficult and have to deal with that shithead in court for nothing. The judge would think you're both retarded. You'd get no money from what I'm assuming is a broke subhuman.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Aug 28, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> *Amnesia dragged away in handcuffs*
> 
> "BUT OFFICER, HE WAS _*RECESSED*_ AND SHE _MOGS HIM BY 2 PSL POINTS ITJUSTDOESN'TMAKESENSE!"_


----------



## Hozay (Aug 28, 2021)

Lmao what a story bro, dude looks like a fucking bozo


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> btw, how's the feast goin









@Hozay 


NorwoodMilitant said:


> The girl isn’t that amazing, you could get better than that easily



lotta girls I pull are on that same level, tbh i think i was thinking shed be better looking from the back when she turned around she was gl but not amazing


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 28, 2021)

record breaking autism by far on this forum


----------



## Hozay (Aug 28, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1291839
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that looks fucking delicious jesus christ, what a night to enjoy. gonna be me pretty soon.


----------



## Preston (Aug 28, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1291839
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks delicious


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 28, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Brutal even Chad is taking autistic pictures of Couples like Biggdink @volcelfatcel


@Biggdink is high iq and takes pictures while driving


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2021)

Vermilioncore said:


> should have just kept your phone more discreet nigger



well now knowing he LEFT the restaurant to then spy on be from behind from OUTSIDE to see if I was taking pics of his girl wow, he REALLY didnt want me to take pics. TBH HE is kinda a sperg tho, who fucking overreacts to bad about having their pic taken IRL. I know when ive been with a girl and a guy did that I'd laugh


----------



## gamma (Aug 28, 2021)

Btw I'm joking on Amnesia but this same thing happened to me and my friend while taking pics of a truecel, he saw us and got angry jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 28, 2021)

should of took your mask off and stole his girl


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 28, 2021)

DID NOT READ BUT IF YOU GET "ASSAULTED" AS A MAN BEING IN AMERICA (LAND OF SOYS AND BURGERS) YOU ARE TRULY PATHETIC I WOULD HAVE KICKED THAT NIGGERS ASS


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 28, 2021)

‎


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 28, 2021)

BOTB said:


> should of took your mask off and stole his girl


it was tempting for me to take my mask and my baseball cap off off and just look around to ALL the women working there and be like 

*"BRO DOES IT LOOK LIKE I'VE NEVER GOTTEN A GIRL DO U EVEN KNOW WHO I AM, I HAVE 184 TROPHY POINTS ON LOOKSMAX FOR UR INFORMATION U SKINNY RECESSCEL, BRO TRY ORDERING A SLIDING GENIO INSTEAD OF UR PIZZA FAGGOT"*


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 28, 2021)

looks like me


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Aug 28, 2021)

fuck his gf bro


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 28, 2021)

An Asperger diagnosis will get autism while reading this.


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 28, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 1291844
> 
> looks like me


Chad


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 28, 2021)

Plot twist: During the statement, cops realize this nut is completely autistic and choose to investigate him instead. Promptly find this forum and book him for "muh jb" pedo shit.


----------



## Deepraj7 (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


Wtf bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 29, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Chad


he probably looks good from the front with a high appeal pheno


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *"Give me my fucking phone back right now" *I say looking him dead in the eyes.


Fucking brilliant gigachad move


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 29, 2021)

Imagine not being strapped in America

fucking gat that nigger you’d be doing the gene pool a favor


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 29, 2021)

Reason #147 to not go out in public with women.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 29, 2021)

Very autistic -sincerely, someone diagnosed with autism


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 29, 2021)

Flat ass


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 29, 2021)

I know you wouldn't have dared to creep on his girlfriend if he looked like this!


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


Steal his girl chad


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> As I am leaving the girls and the dudes girl are all looking at me, but not completely in a "your weird" way almost neutral, I didnt get the sense of disgust, even when this was going on the dudes girl looks embarrassed that her BF was doing this.


Looks theory proven again. Women in the pizza shop were all probably turned on by your dom presence in commanding that your phone be given back. And he capitulated to you. His girl is probably downloading Tinder right now, "Oh yeah, everything's fine babe. Yeah, forget that creep."

Mr. 6'2 is probably googling jaw recession right now and will soon find jawsurgeryforums and eventually make his way to looksmax.org where he will create the first and final Amnesia evisceration thread.


----------



## studiocel (Aug 29, 2021)

>goes to vegan pizza place
>wants to call the police cause someone grabbed his phone

I cant beleive this is how Chad acts


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Aug 29, 2021)

gigachad after surgery


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he probably looks good from the front with a high appeal pheno


ehh, he had a lot of epper lid exposure. When I looked him dead in the eyes and told him to give me my phone back all i saw staring back was prey eyes








and this is what he saw staring back at him, i didnt have my blue contacts on so all he saw was BLACK eyes of death staring back in my baseball hat and mask on












BugManBill said:


> Imagine not being strapped in America
> 
> fucking gat that nigger you’d be doing the gene pool a favor


lol

but it is a good question as to what appropriate retaliation in the moment is legally, like if a guy just takes ur phone in front of u are u allowed to like physically grab him back to get it back

@cvzvvc


----------



## Ozil (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Chadeep (Aug 29, 2021)

You should have pulled down your mask tbh. She would've been wet if she saw your gigachad jaw.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 29, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Flat ass
> View attachment 1291866


Better?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 29, 2021)

lmfao


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> but it is a good question as to what appropriate retaliation in the moment is legally, like if a guy just takes ur phone in front of u are u allowed to like physically grab him back to get it back
> 
> @cvzvvc



Obviously not legal advice once again and this area of law - tort law - isn't really my expertise, but generally depending on the jurisdiction it's the reasonable force standard. In other words, the level of force you're met with is the amount of force with which you're allowed to retaliate. Basically, proportionate response. This generally goes for theft, battery, home defense, etc.

Just keep in mind it's usually the people who claim to be hard in these situations who end up with their faggot brains splattered all over the sidewalk. If you're in a situation like this, *always* de-escalate. My knowledge of this comes from seeing in-court photos of people's heads blown off with a shotgun blast or some guy who threw a punch, missed, and got rocked so hard that his head cracked open like an egg on the sidewalk. Always the people who talk the most shit who get folded like a chair a kindergarten dance party.

Don't be that guy, ever. Your entire life can change in an instant and for nothing. This guy was really fucking dumb. He took a massive risk in assuming you were even doing what you were actually doing. For all he knew you could have not been taking pictures, been a completely violent person, and freaked on him.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 29, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Better?


Yeah not perfect but ofc better


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 29, 2021)

I respect him for defending his honor and not wanting his pics taken. Everyone should strive to be like that guy.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Obviously not legal advice once again and this area of law - tort law - isn't really my expertise, but generally depending on the jurisdiction it's the reasonable force standard. In other words, the level of force you're met with is the amount of force with which you're allowed to retaliate. Basically, proportionate response. This generally goes for theft, battery, home defense, etc.
> 
> Just keep in mind it's usually the people who claim to be hard in these situations who end up with their faggot brains splattered all over the sidewalk. If you're in a situation like this, *always* de-escalate. My knowledge of this comes from seeing in-court photos of people's heads blown off with a shotgun blast or some guy who threw a punch, missed, and got rocked so hard that his head cracked open like an egg on the sidewalk. Always the people who talk the most shit who get folded like a chair a kindergarten dance party.
> 
> Don't be that guy, ever. Your entire life can change in an instant and for nothing. This guy was really fucking dumb. He took a massive risk in assuming you were even doing what you were actually doing. For all he knew you could have not been taking pictures, been a completely violent person, and freaked on him.



Yeah this dude clearly seemed like a hot head. I mean imagine I was just snapping a pic to put on my snapchat story like "Pizza night" with a caption of the pizza establishment. I mean who the fuck just goes and burst thru the door and grabs a strangers phone out of their hand? He was like REALLY angry, like seething, I was calmly just like "bro give me my phone back." I can't imagine if he did that to a dude who was like on tren or another steroid. This kid is going to find himself getting snapped in half in the future by another dude with an anger issue as well.


But this dudes anger and low inhib is prob what gets his gf wet too. He probably beats her and is controlling as fuck to her

redpill


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ehh, he had a lot of epper lid exposure. When I looked him dead in the eyes and told him to give me my phone back all i saw staring back was prey eyes
> 
> View attachment 1291874
> 
> ...


bro is that a KKK hood


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 29, 2021)

doliocephalic fag vs brachy psl legend


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 29, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 1291840


Me a few years from now


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 29, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> I respect him for defending his honor and not wanting his pics taken. Everyone should strive to be like that guy.


Acting out in public is cringe and just causes problems.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 29, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Acting out in public is cringe and just causes problems.


It’s not cringe if you have a legitimate reason for acting out like the guy in OPs story. I know you would agree with me if it were your pics taken. it’s not right to bully ugly people, and not even remotely based at all.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 29, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> It’s not cringe if you have a legitimate reason for acting out like the guy in OPs story. I know you would agree with me if it were your pics taken. it’s not right to bully ugly people, and not even remotely based at all.


I avoid conflict in public as much as possible.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah this dude clearly seemed like a hot head. I mean imagine I was just snapping a pic to put on my snapchat story like "Pizza night" with a caption of the pizza establishment. I mean who the fuck just goes and burst thru the door and grabs a strangers phone out of their hand? He was like REALLY angry, like seething, I was calmly just like "bro give me my phone back." I can't imagine if he did that to a dude who was like on tren or another steroid. This kid is going to find himself getting snapped in half in the future by another dude with an anger issue as well.
> 
> 
> But this dudes anger and low inhib is prob what gets his gf wet too. He probably beats her and is controlling as fuck to her
> ...


girls get turned on by displays of dominance like this
since you didn't take off your mask to utterly mog him, his gf probably thinks you're a weirdo and prob let him fuck her any way he wanted that night


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (Aug 29, 2021)

You stoopid


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> I respect him for defending his honor and not wanting his pics taken. Everyone should strive to be like that guy.



HEY BRO DONT TAKE PICS OF MY GF !!!

meanwhile later that night

GF posts half naked pics on her IG for the world to see and logs onto her only fans to post getting railed by some BBC


----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> * I'll bet you don't have a girl yourself do you, I bet you creep every girl out you meet"* I sarcastically reply "*yeah dude i've never touched a girl, I've never actually held a girls hand either."* He responds *"yeah I'll bet"*







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2021)

When youre 33 and live on the forum full of teenagers, this can happen


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 29, 2021)

how many lays do you get per year


----------



## SeiGun (Aug 29, 2021)

imagine that guy found this thread


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> why cant i get girls like that, instead I am a loser posting here








no self awareness at all


----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 29, 2021)

* amnesia takes off the mask *






the recessed boy








the girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ehh, he had a lot of epper lid exposure. When I looked him dead in the eyes and told him to give me my phone back all i saw staring back was prey eyes
> 
> View attachment 1291874
> 
> ...


Well you are in Cali so have to let the aggressor violently rape you before retaliation is deemed appropriate


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> * amnesia takes off the mask *
> 
> View attachment 1291926
> 
> ...




theres so many things I coulda done if I was actually in the right mindset. It had been a long day I had ice cream i just bought from the store melting in my car, I just wanted to get home and binge on junk food. I was dressed like a hobo too, low ball cap with my mask.

With that said when he said "are u taking pics of my girl" I coulda taken my mask and hat off and been like naw bro, I dont need to she'd prob snap some nudes to me for free. And I shoulda walked over to her and told her to add my snap and say it to her


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> HEY BRO DONT TAKE PICS OF MY GF !!!
> 
> meanwhile later that night
> 
> GF posts half naked pics on her IG for the world to see and logs onto her only fans to post getting railed by some BBC


Emnesia took the BBCpill


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 29, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> doliocephalic fag vs brachy psl legend


how would you feel if an autist started taking pics of you in public


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> how would you feel if an autist started taking pics of you in public


jfl at your avi


----------



## metagross (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> theres so many things I coulda done if I was actually in the right mindset. It had been a long day I had ice cream i just bought from the store melting in my car, I just wanted to get home and binge on junk food. I was dressed like a hobo too, low ball cap with my mask.
> 
> With that said when he said "are u taking pics of my girl" I coulda taken my mask and hat off and been like naw bro, I dont need to she'd prob snap some nudes to me for free. And I shoulda walked over to her and told her to add my snap and say it to her


Do this in the future when you see a girl with her boyfriend and post the story here afterwards. 

Also if you got beaten up afterwards.


----------



## IHateMyself (Aug 29, 2021)

Oh no bro


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 29, 2021)

She’s dressed like a right whore.


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2021)

fuken margaritas again


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2021)

This was LITERALLY the outfit exactly i was wearing, just imagine me with a mask too.







Woulda been awkward af to get into a fight wearing elevator shoes tho ngl










My 4 inch elevator shoe demonstration (Video)


Do slim fit jeans work with elevator shoes? Slim fit jeans tend to highlight the shoes. maybe normies can't tell tbh but in pics it becomes a bit obvious and this isn't 4 inches at all




looksmax.org





JFL wish this guy didnt delete so i could tag


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Dude that looks fucking delicious jesus christ, what a night to enjoy. gonna be me pretty soon.


Fr, junk food tastes wayyy better when you are leanmaxxing


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 29, 2021)

Most autistic thread ive so far seen




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Aug 29, 2021)

News at 10 o clock

“Last night a local autistic man violently assaulted a women with his camera flash, causing chaos in a down town pizzeria”.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Since ppl will ask he was 6'2''
> 
> 
> View attachment 1291834
> ...


This is literally dysgenics in action and it makes me angry every time I see it. Pretty/average girls going for recessed twink bitches. So what he's 6'2? Average 5'9 man could beat him in a fight. Jbs have the worst taste in males.


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Aug 29, 2021)

he might mog her 
considering height, and makeup


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ehh, he had a lot of epper lid exposure. When I looked him dead in the eyes and told him to give me my phone back all i saw staring back was prey eyes
> 
> View attachment 1291874
> 
> ...


bro shoulda taken your mask off, shown the handsome amnesia
halo effect then get him arrested


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 29, 2021)

The girl is a caked up becky+ dressed like a slut. While the guy is a tall normie guy with nw0 hairline. U dont know if theyre a couple or just friends either, but the looks disparity aint all that big.

Judging how he sperged about you creeping out girls, thats probably self projection from him.

For the rest idk. Ive shot photo's of girls before and its a whiteknight type of reaction guys around her. Wanting to show their dominanca yiddayadda. Its pathetic, but i guess it works since i dont do that protectice possesive shit and im incel so whatever.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 29, 2021)

imagine u punched his recessed chin towards his neck and his skull flies off his neck in a seesaw action


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 29, 2021)

he probably looks good from the front. good hair with pretty eyelashes, and tall.

reminder that OP is pushing 40


----------



## .👽. (Aug 29, 2021)

tbh they are looksmatched 
guys looks decent, good coloring and tall.
girl is high tier becky but probably lower if you remove the makeup, also no ass/tits jfl


----------



## wristcel (Aug 29, 2021)

Very average from the side, but looks pretty hot in that pic from the front.

He's very tall with good hair and obviously super low inhibition. That's good enough with hot jailbaits who you already know from social circle and school and stuff. Doesn't mean she's be interested if he cold approached her or whatever

Bit jelly of his low inhibtion lol. Snatching the phone out of some dude in his 30's as a teenage twink!

Doubt he'd have done that to some huge black dude who looked like he just got out of the pen lol.

Also cheeky to try to troll you about not getting laid! Usually guys are aware when another dude is good looking and wouldn't even go that route! Maybe it was due to the mask

I wanna bang her though. Jailbait appeal is powerful. She actually looks like my little cousin a lot lol (she's like 16)


Amnesia said:


> And I shoulda walked over to her and told her to add my snap and say it to her


careful.....unless that snap score was up to her JB standards that might have been shooting yourself in the foot!


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ORDERING A SLIDING GENIO


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 29, 2021)

“Omg you got assaulted bro”


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2021)

I guess this really is a case of just be a tall nephilim subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 29, 2021)

you guys care way too much about the law. your not gonna go jail for grabbing some guy lmao. pussyhole thought process if you did think that. 

you should stop being a weirdo taking pics of peoples girl and then when some guy takes your phone you start talking about how he assaulted you and asking workers for the camera footage. oh my god you are autistic af. bullied in school type of guy.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 29, 2021)

hes got hair and white 
@volcelfatcel reminder wicked cries about muh skull look at this fuckers skull




White + hair is literally eternal


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 29, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> you guys care way too much about the law. your not gonna go jail for grabbing some guy lmao. pussyhole thought process if you did think that.



Amnesia wouldn't, because he technically didn't do anything illegal. He was just very autistic, which isn't against the law, and we know this because this forum exists and I'm typing to you on it right now.

Other guy could easily have charges pressed against him. He committed prima facie assault and battery, and potential trespass to chattels (dispossession of an item - in this case a phone lol - even where no damage to the item occurred). I'd take that case if a client insisted. Easy money for me in attorney's fees, even if Amnesia would get fuck all from winning the case. Other kid would have a criminal record, have his life irreparably damaged, etc.

I can't stress enough how easy it is to ruin your life by doing what Huge 6'2 Faggot did in the above story. Everyone's a hardass until they get booked by police and are crying their eyes out like a soft-as-baby-shit faggot in front of the judge. "P--pp-p-lease I'll never do it aagaga-a-a-a-again!!!!" 

Lmfao


----------



## evap0 (Aug 29, 2021)

What's the most you ever lost on a coin toss?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 29, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Amnesia wouldn't, because he technically didn't do anything illegal. He was just very autistic, which isn't against the law, and we know this because this forum exists and I'm typing to you on it right now.
> 
> Other guy could easily have charges pressed against him. He committed prima facie assault and battery, and potential trespass to chattels (dispossession of an item - in this case a phone lol - even where no damage to the item occurred). I'd take that case if a client insisted. Easy money for me in attorney's fees, even if Amnesia would get fuck all from winning the case. Other kid would have a criminal record, have his life irreparably damaged, etc.
> 
> ...


how would they find that guy and get his name though? even if they had cctv footage. you guys are a bunch of nerds. stop with the pussyhole thought process.


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 29, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> how would they find that guy and get his name though? even if they had cctv footage. you guys are a bunch of nerds.



Yeah, because I do this for a living, make a shit ton of money doing it, and will be retired by the time I'm 35 lmfao. Being a "nerd" is working great for me.

Anyways to answer your question. Every way I can think of track this guy, and I don't even specialize in this area of law:

1. CCTV footage. File gets released to authorities. If I told you the level of facial recognition software feds and other regulatory bodies in the US have, you wouldn't believe me. Let's just say I've used them and all the gay pictures you see on this site where lines are drawn on them to make them unsearchable don't do shit against them. That only works against autistic teens who rot all day and to doxx people to "own them". And obviously that kid can't draw lines on the footage of a business.

2. Run a plate check on any footage of the guy's car outside. No plate check? Ok, cool, next option:

3. He paid for his food? Run a credit or debit card check in the establishment's payment system to match it up.

Last option is most likely. Easy as shit.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Aug 29, 2021)

Almost had to whoop a recessed lanklet over a becky.


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 29, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHA

Do you think it would have been a different situation if u were normie looking?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 29, 2021)

good 
show these twinks there place


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Aug 29, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> you should stop being a weirdo taking pics of peoples girl and then when some guy takes your phone you start talking about how he assaulted you and asking workers for the camera footage. oh my god you are autistic af. bullied in school type of guy.


 the internet needs voyeur & candid.
buhu so creepy, no one cares


----------



## crosshold (Aug 29, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> I respect him for defending his honor and not wanting his pics taken. Everyone should strive to be like that guy.


kinda, the fact that he literally went outside to see if he was taking pics is pretty pussy


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like Spencer holy shit jfl


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 29, 2021)

Eating gluten-free, autistically taking pictures of a random couple then posting the pictures on an incel forum.
Bro you're a fucking 33yo Chad, just stop doing this shit.


----------



## datboijj (Aug 29, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> I respect him for defending his honor and not wanting his pics taken. Everyone should strive to be like that guy.


im gonna be a celebrity in a couple of years so i wouldn't mind
if someone took a picture of my NOAH partner


----------



## datboijj (Aug 29, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Looks like Spencer holy shit jfl


thats the pheno familiarization pill


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 29, 2021)

datboijj said:


> thats the pheno familiarization pill


Wdym?


----------



## datboijj (Aug 29, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Wdym?


idk i just made that up
about phenos that remind women of men they grew up admiring


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 29, 2021)

he has a small nose despite being giga recessed


----------



## Catawampus (Aug 29, 2021)

Holy shit imagine amnesia fighting some 6 ft 2 lanklet in his 6 inch elevator shoes


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 29, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> The girl is a caked up becky+ dressed like a slut. While the guy is a tall normie guy with nw0 hairline. U dont know if theyre a couple or just friends either, but the looks disparity aint all that big.
> 
> Judging how he sperged about you creeping out girls, thats probably self projection from him.
> 
> For the rest idk. Ive shot photo's of girls before and its a whiteknight type of reaction guys around her. Wanting to show their dominanca yiddayadda. Its pathetic, but i guess it works since i dont do that protectice possesive shit and im incel so whatever.


you think too much


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 29, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> he has a small nose despite being giga recessed


Because only his chin is receased


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 29, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Because only his chin is receased


thats bullshit
i'm an expert on this, I used to think it was possible too, just having your chin recessed, but it's not(not at this level). He has a very inclined lower mandible.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 29, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 29, 2021)

there is no such thing as a giga recessed chin on the x ray
its all about the inclination or the soft tissue, or teeth inclination.
thing is if you have a giga recessed chin, the lower mandible inclination is bad. its not only the other 2 factors(soft tissue and teeth projection(that black mouth effect))
@TsarTsar444


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 29, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> *Amnesia dragged away in handcuffs*
> 
> "BUT OFFICER, HE WAS _*RECESSED*_ AND SHE _MOGS HIM BY 2 PSL POINTS ITJUSTDOESN'TMAKESENSE!"_


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 29, 2021)

@Theodore Bagwell thoughts


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 29, 2021)

For all we know you could’ve been takin a pic of the establishment.. 

What a insecure bitch lol that’s probably his first & only gf he’s ever had.. all that creep talk was projection


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 29, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> @Theodore Bagwell thoughts


Amnesia is very autistic, would've been funny It the guy punched him and the filler moved out from his face lol.
Btw I bet when they got home the girl fucked her boyfriend with passion while Amnesia was eating gluten free pizza. 
If the guy punched him too she would get moist seeing her bf mogging Chad trying to take pics, and I say I would've done the same, if a guy takes pics of me I confront him, idc if it's "legal" or whatever. Go call the cops after I punch you.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 29, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> thats bullshit
> i'm an expert on this, I used to think it was possible too, just having your chin recessed, but it's not(not at this level). He has a very inclined lower mandible.


If you eat hard foods as a kid you will keep your maxila In check. Plus its mostly genetic as well


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 29, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Amnesia wouldn't, because he technically didn't do anything illegal. He was just very autistic, which isn't against the law, and we know this because this forum exists and I'm typing to you on it right now.
> 
> Other guy could easily have charges pressed against him. He committed prima facie assault and battery, and potential trespass to chattels (dispossession of an item - in this case a phone lol - even where no damage to the item occurred). I'd take that case if a client insisted. Easy money for me in attorney's fees, even if Amnesia would get fuck all from winning the case. Other kid would have a criminal record, have his life irreparably damaged, etc.
> 
> ...


lol no one is getting their life ruined for snatching a phone from some dude taking creepshots of his gf. Get real bro


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 29, 2021)

lol @ copers itt saying these two are looksmatched

dude looks like shit he'd be a walking joke if manlet

jfl @ foids who go for lanky ugly retards based only on height tbh


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 29, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> If you eat hard foods as a kid you will keep your maxila In check. Plus its mostly genetic as well


what does it has to do with what I said?
I commented on the morphological reason behind the aesthetic.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


He's recessed how does he have a gf


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 29, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> lol @ copers itt saying these two are looksmatched
> 
> dude looks like shit he'd be a walking joke if manlet
> 
> jfl @ foids who go for lanky ugly retards based only on height tbh


He's not that ugly for fucks sake. Has some slight recession on his lower third and that's all. He's lean and okay looking otherwise


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 29, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> what does it has to do with what I said?
> I commented on the morphological reason behind the aesthetic.


Yes its not his chin, his whole mandible is moved backwards and downards, actually his chin is descent by itself


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2021)

I'll be real guys he was not that GL from the front. I wish i coulda gotten a pic of his front but he had a noticeable like underbite and looked rat like, upper eyelid exposure

also look what big of a framecel he is. Narrow shoulders of piss 

*THis is what sparked me to take pics in the first place cause he wasnt good looking and yet he was with an attractive girl*


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2021)

fukmylyf said:


> lol no one is getting their life ruined for snatching a phone from some dude taking creepshots of his gf. Get real bro


----------



## Slothcel (Aug 29, 2021)

PSL and few millimeters of bone debunked


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 29, 2021)

Lies lies lies but funny anyways 

Also she's not hot, that bitch don't even got an ass


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I'll be real guys he was not that GL from the front. I wish i coulda gotten a pic of his front but he had a noticeable like underbite and looked rat like, upper eyelid exposure
> 
> also look what big of a framecel he is. Narrow shoulders of piss
> 
> *THis is what sparked me to take pics in the first place cause he wasnt good looking and yet he was with an attractive girl*


his shoulders look normal to me
just too skinny


----------



## datboijj (Aug 29, 2021)

why are people calling this episode the most autistic
the one where you were manipulating the milf in your "evil psl lair"
was waay more autistic than this


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 29, 2021)

Imagine pressing someone when they're sitting down and they stand up and are 6'7" JFL. I should start doing this. I need to get my fighting skills up anyways.


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 29, 2021)

Im height pilled again @Amnesia


----------



## ScreaM (Aug 29, 2021)

He doesn’t even look bad despite being recessed and height mogs her hard

he looks like typical white fuckboy slayer


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 29, 2021)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> Amnesia is very autistic, would've been funny It the guy punched him and the filler moved out from his face lol.
> Btw I bet when they got home the girl fucked her boyfriend with passion while Amnesia was eating gluten free pizza.
> If the guy punched him too she would get moist seeing her bf mogging Chad trying to take pics, and I say I would've done the same, if a guy takes pics of me I confront him, idc if it's "legal" or whatever. Go call the cops after I punch you.


Based and NT


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Aug 29, 2021)

ScreaM said:


> He doesn’t even look bad despite being recessed and height mogs her hard
> 
> he looks like typical white fuckboy slayer


White + Tall chin + NT = automatic slayer


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Aug 29, 2021)

he might not be gl for psl , but he still slays with that height and mogger coloring and pheno u can tell u will always see guys like him walking in public with a different gl girl


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 29, 2021)

So many wrong things itt

- Niggas trying to cope by saying that this subhuman lanklet is "ok looking"
- OP taking pictures of strangers 
- Ugly lanklet trying to act tough etc

Its not that rare to see couples like this on the streets, looks theory is literally tales I thought everybody knew it we are in 2021 remember


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 29, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> So many wrong things itt
> 
> - Niggas trying to cope by saying that this subhuman lanklet is "ok looking"
> - OP taking pictures of strangers
> ...


Nothing worse then a loud mouthed lanky MF. I was with my friends at the pub last week and some 6ft 5 framelet tried starting on my mate. He looked like me before I started gymcelling with twig arms. I would be suprised if he could do a pushup and he was talking shit.


----------



## lutte (Aug 29, 2021)

tall decent looking guy has a gf I am shocked


----------



## Delusion (Aug 30, 2021)

Mogged


----------



## Delusion (Aug 31, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Yeah, because I do this for a living, make a shit ton of money doing it, and will be retired by the time I'm 35 lmfao. Being a "nerd" is working great for me.
> 
> Anyways to answer your question. Every way I can think of track this guy, and I don't even specialize in this area of law:
> 
> ...


What if the guy had been wearing a covid mask? That would most likely render any facial recognition system unviable regardless how advanced it is.

what if he paid using cash? Wouldn’t that leave little or no trace? And if the guy is a shut in neet who only goes outside once every few month would the police even waste any time/resource to pursue such a petty case?


----------



## Kekee (Aug 31, 2021)

More proof chin is cope. Hair + white + height is everything.


----------



## one job away (Sep 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


Recently did the same but wanted to record a gym chad. I pretended I called someone on the phone and made a video while holding it against my ear.


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 3, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1291873
> 
> 
> gigachad after surgery


Not a chance. Eyebrows still too high


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ehh, he had a lot of epper lid exposure. When I looked him dead in the eyes and told him to give me my phone back all i saw staring back was prey eyes
> 
> View attachment 1291874
> 
> ...


Looks like you're a Taliban straight out of Afghanistan. That's why he gave it back


----------



## lutte (Sep 3, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> Amnesia wouldn't, because he technically didn't do anything illegal. He was just very autistic, which isn't against the law, and we know this because this forum exists and I'm typing to you on it right now.
> 
> Other guy could easily have charges pressed against him. He committed prima facie assault and battery, and potential trespass to chattels (dispossession of an item - in this case a phone lol - even where no damage to the item occurred). I'd take that case if a client insisted. Easy money for me in attorney's fees, even if Amnesia would get fuck all from winning the case. Other kid would have a criminal record, have his life irreparably damaged, etc.
> 
> ...


Jfc off yourself you powertripping scum


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 3, 2021)

Not going to lie but filming random people is pretty cringe and I wouldn't blame the bf if he got into a fight over it. Mog of be mogged world


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 3, 2021)

How do you eat like that and stay shredded dad


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 3, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> How do you eat like that and stay shredded dad


i don't most my life i havent been shredded. I dieted with extreme discipline these last 6 months never been as lean as I am. Now I need to cut again after that binge.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i don't most my life i havent been shredded. I dieted with extreme discipline these last 6 months never been as lean as I am. Now I need to cut again after that binge.


Gotcha, did you reply to my question and that dick science thread


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

no offense but you're too autistic to make fake stories with dialogue in them


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 3, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


your autism is an everlasting goldmine of content never change


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 3, 2021)

@Amnesia you should have just calmly described that you took them because it was so shocking that a guy as recessed and ugly as him was out with a decent looking girl and you wanted to show your friends on fantasy jaw surgery forum so that they could autistically analyze exactly what made him look so weird

would have been hilarious and he probably would have hit you first so you could legally beat him up in self defense legally in minecraft


----------



## GreenHat500 (Sep 4, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> I respect him for defending his honor and not wanting his pics taken. Everyone should strive to be like that guy.


Lol... NO.
It's very low iq to be the guy who's always acting tough....


----------



## GreenHat500 (Sep 4, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> he probably looks good from the front. good hair with pretty eyelashes, and tall.
> 
> reminder that OP is pushing 40


I hate it when people "shame" Amnesia for being in his 30s in this forum etc....


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 6, 2021)

Side profile doesn't matter for JB appeal. Look at this guy:


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 10, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


i just can't help myself but laugh at the thought of this birdcel acting all ghetto confrontational, even at his height.





@Amnesia
for next time, act like you're listening to a voicemail.

open the camera app, make sure flash is disabled, put your phone on your ear, like when you're calling someone, and just spam the volume up "+" button on the side of your phone while the camera faces your target


----------



## Nautica (Sep 10, 2021)

Dont blame him for taking your phone and potentially attacking you. Leave us subhumans the fuck alone. I'd do the same thing if some fucking faggot was trying to discreetly take pictures or film me in public too. Its bad enough already having to leave our house. You already have a rep on here+Chad halo. Most users here would believe you without pics.


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Sep 12, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> @Amnesia you should have just calmly described that you took them because it was so shocking that a guy as recessed and ugly as him was out with a decent looking girl and you wanted to show your friends on fantasy jaw surgery forum so that they could autistically analyze exactly what made him look so weird
> 
> would have been hilarious and he probably would have hit you first so you could legally beat him up in self defense legally in minecraft


Id pay to watch that


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Sep 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


This is why I love this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


this would have never happened to me, daily reminder


----------



## Lihito (Oct 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1291837
> View attachment 1291836


NT pilled again


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 25, 2021)

dude needs 2 chin implants and 4 genios ; yikes
its over


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> why cant i get girls like that,


because you're not NT and have mental issues srs



Amnesia said:


> so I can get a clear picture of her face in order to make a high quality post on here for reps.


creep


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 25, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> View attachment 1379256
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's got a cute gf tho


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 25, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> pushing 40


me too then at 34


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 25, 2021)

Catawampus said:


> Holy shit imagine amnesia fighting some 6 ft 2 lanklet in his 6 inch elevator shoes


one kick from those bricks hes wearing and the dude woulda been off to meet St Peter id bet  ; either that or @Amnesia trips up like a Becky wearing high heels and breaks his legs 


LooksOverAll said:


> Imagine pressing someone when they're sitting down and they stand up and are 6'7" JFL. I should start doing this. I need to get my fighting skills up anyways.


dude if you're 6'7" and get an Insta men's physique over time and have lets say a 5/10 face with surgery = haloed into GigaChad absolutely srs


Amnesia said:


> i don't most my life i havent been shredded. I dieted with extreme discipline these last 6 months never been as lean as I am. Now I need to cut again after that binge.


you dont need to "cut"- just do like a 700 caloric deficit over the next days while drinking double the water/preferably hot tea (this in particular stops my hunger)= elimination of the caloric over consumption in that day
2 weeks ago i drank everyday like a pig ; week after i did 8 hour fasts and ate 500 possibly even more deficit; im now at less weight than before and less bloated too


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 25, 2021)

The girl doesn't even look that good. Becky.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 25, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> dude if you're 6'7" and get an Insta men's physique over time and have lets say a 5/10 face with surgery = haloed into GigaChad absolutely sr


Not true. I used roids and got close to an insta model's physique and was still incel with a 4.5-5/10 face. I stopped using them because it just made my face bloated due to a lack of bones.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 25, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not true. I used roids and got close to an insta model's physique and was still incel with a 4.5-5/10 face. I stopped using them because it just made my face bloated due to a lack of bones.


did you approach girls ?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 25, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> did you approach girls ?


Yes. Used Tinder too and got no where.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 25, 2021)

Recessed but he looks like those tall skinny lanklets with a huge cock. Height pill, dick pill, hair pill.


----------



## goat2x (Dec 16, 2021)

this is literally the best thread on psl


----------



## Slasher (Dec 16, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


>So Called "LooksMax Chad"
>Mogged By The Skinny Guy From The Pic.
Hmmmm....


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 16, 2021)

Amnesia hello


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 16, 2021)

Is that why everyone learns some martial art, imagine hitting her boyfriend, and then having sex with the girl?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 16, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Is that why everyone learns some martial art, imagine hitting her boyfriend, and then having sex with the girl?


only in your dreams


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 16, 2021)

That subhuman has such a punchable face
Even as a natural lanklet myself I hate the lanklets who's additional height is almost entirely caused by long neck and head
They give regular lanklets a bad name because of how fucking gooberish they look


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 16, 2021)

The OP sound like he got aroused by the entire experience.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 25, 2021)

This happened to my buddy Eric once


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 25, 2021)

I thought the guy OP posted was asian when I first saw it


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## MorningNorwood (Jun 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I am getting really fucking frustrated since this is one of the only gluten free pizza places near me and I really don't want to get banned.


JFL this reads like a patrick bateman quote word for word


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Jun 22, 2022)

Bro, you’re going to spin right off this planet lol


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jun 22, 2022)

> I sarcastically reply "*yeah dude i've never touched a girl, I've never actually held a girls hand either."*




literal chad response


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Nov 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1291839
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CHAD EATS PIZZA


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 15, 2022)

Chadeep said:


> Brutal even Chad is taking autistic pictures of Couples like Biggdink @volcelfatcel


Honestly more people have done that then you think. I took random pics of tons of couples with MTN men and cute foids at least HTB or some cases stacylite , as well as white foid and ethnic man couples when I went abroad to vacation. 

Most of the couples were virtually all MENA and curry with white foids , as well as white men with gook foids.


----------



## MewingJBP (Nov 27, 2022)

brutally mogged by a twink lanklet lmao

ngl had my blood boiling for a bit


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Nov 27, 2022)

Not sure why I liked this post when I did, but I think I was loaded on sweet bug piss or something! I reread it, and it creeped me the fuck out! What the fuck is your problem taking pictures of women you don't know? 

*QUESTION:*

Were you in Idaho in the past several weeks?


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Nov 27, 2022)

A bit cucky to comply

but great story nonetheless. entertaining / 10


----------



## krisal (Nov 27, 2022)

It shows that normies are subconsciously aware of their looks level. He doesnt like his picture being taken because he knows he doesn’t look good due to the recession


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 27, 2022)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Not sure why I liked this post when I did, but I think I was loaded on sweet bug piss or something! I reread it, and it creeped me the fuck out! What the fuck is your problem taking pictures of women you don't know?
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> 
> Were you in Idaho in the past several weeks?


Northern Idaho


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Nov 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Northern Idaho


----------



## undeleted member (Nov 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> PICS at bottom
> 
> 
> So I decided to binge out tonight on food I had just went to the grocery store picked up some junk food and went to pick up my gluten free pizzas before returning home to enjoy my dopamine hits off sugar.
> ...


----------

